# DRI 2016 MF available-guess what?



## winger (Sep 25, 2015)

First, there was a 'modest' 4.3% increase over 2015.
Second, I've been an owner for many years, and as far as I can recall, I never had one year where it was a flawless experience when it comes to their online annual maintenance fee documentation.  This time around, their 2016 Invoice is available; however, all supporting documentation (ex. letter, budget, etc.) are from 2015 !   DRI is such a 'monkey' operation : (  , at least compared to my Marriott ownership, which more-or-less runs like clockwork.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2015)

winger said:


> First, there was a 'modest' 4.3% increase over 2015.
> Second, I've been an owner for many years, and as far as I can recall, I never had one year where it was a flawless experience when it comes to their online annual maintenance fee documentation.  This time around, their 2016 Invoice is available; however, all supporting documentation (ex. letter, budget, etc.) are from 2015 !   DRI is such a 'monkey' operation : (  , at least compared to my Marriott ownership, which more-or-less runs like clockwork.



Plus, this does not include The Club fees for 2016.


----------



## winger (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes, if I remember correctly, CLUB invoice is processed separately so timing is a little off than the HOA MF.  Actually in my case, I have two DRI accounts, one contains my resort HOA MF docs, the other account contains CLUB fee docs.


----------

